# Black moscow guppy



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

where can you find these guppies???? nearly no one have them. If anyone have them how much for trios?


----------



## marisesimon (Feb 18, 2008)

*Full body Black Moscow guppies*

Hi there, I have many in stock $5 each, 5 months old

e-mail me at [email protected] for pics.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I was gonna suggest Marisesimon...but he beat me to it lol 
Someone on guppies.com asked Me if I knew anyone in Ontario who had good guppy strains- and I referred her to marisesimon because I had heard that he had some of Doug White's guppy lines... Anyhow she told me she got some beautiful guppies from him so I am sure you will too


----------

